# Some street car dyno vids (honda)



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here are a few vids from a dyno day a few weeks ago in Tucson. enjoy

some tuning

some more tuning

in car view

dyno plot


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..is that at the Apex in Tucson??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

blazin_injun said:


> ..is that at the Apex in Tucson??


yup


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what's the specs on that ride as far as engine and turbo?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

-LS-Vtec, 9.5:1, 81.5mm pistons, rods, GSR head, stock sleeves
-96lb inj, hondata, stock ignition, and a very conservative tune
-T4, 67mm comp wheel, secret turbine wheel


----------

